
Show HN: I built remote.io – Job board for work-at-home / remote careers - insomniax
https://remote.io
======
deif
I can't be the only one that gets frustrated at these remote only career sites
that don't display salary/day rate. It's such a waste of time for both parties
to have to go through the hoops just to find out that the compensation is not
worth it.

Stackoverflow does it best - provide a filter for jobs that don't provide
compensation info.

~~~
karansarin1986
I get frustrated too, But then I go on glassdoor if I like the job post :P

~~~
insomniax
A future goal is to implement salary estimation based on the job role. The
hope is to do something similar to Payscale but based on the salaries provided
for the listings which contain salary info and geographic location of the
companies.

------
codesternews
Congrats, on launch. But change the logo. It looks pretty similar.

[https://remoteok.io/hire-remotely](https://remoteok.io/hire-remotely)

BTW how are you getting listings?

~~~
insomniax
Yeah, we both use the Google font named Pacifico. I may change it but a font
change is pretty low on my priorities list.

The listings come from feeds of numerous job sites and applicant tracking
systems. I run them through custom filters to pull out the ones that are
specifically remote-friendly.

------
rmsaksida
This is so similar to remoteok.io I thought it was the same website at first.
Even the logo is remarkably similar.

~~~
insomniax
Pieter Levels (creator of remoteok) is one of the inspirations for building
the site.

Another interesting coincidence is that he has levels.io and I have level.io
(I registered it about 4 years prior to him).

To make things even stranger, he posted my exact birthday on a mock ID he
created for his blog (Feb 20, 86): [https://levels.io/remote-worker-
visa/](https://levels.io/remote-worker-visa/)

~~~
pieterhg
Congrats on the launch! I'd appreciate it a lot if you'd consider changing the
font on your logo since it's so similar to mine on RemoteOK.io and it's
confusing since the domain and the contents itself are so similar. And funny
coincidences haha :D

~~~
insomniax
Hey Pieter, I will update it when I get some time to redo all of my marketing
collateral.

~~~
pieterhg
Awesome, thank you!

------
yonatron
You know "medical coder" has NOTHING to do with software right?

~~~
insomniax
The site is for all types of jobs, not strictly software related ones.

"coder" isn't a great choice of search term. If that's what you searched for,
that's what you'll get as the search results are based on the job description,
as well as the technology tags.

------
sergiotapia
As a former remote worker, showing the salary would be priceless and instantly
put you on top. Nothing worse than wasting your time and finding out a
position is severely underpaid.

~~~
insomniax
I agree and wish everyone did provide a salary. Will add it to the job listing
search results, if provided, soon.

------
woutr_be
Kind of related; but can someone give me some advice on what to look for when
looking for a remote job? I kind of know what to look for when interviewing
with local companies, but how do I know if a company that works remotely is a
good fit? How do I know they know how to work remotely effectively?

~~~
sergiotapia
How do they ship code?

How do they make decisions and include remote workers?

How do they do meetings? Daily standups using camera or just a slackbot? No
meetings at all? Weekly meetings? Figure out what you like and filter from
there.

One thing you must look out for and ask about it remote culture. I've worked
at companies where on-premises engineers had more say than remote engineers.
If leadership doesn't stomp that behavior out immediately, the company will
skew towards that. Leadership must make a conscious effort to create and
encourage remote working culture.

------
shardinator
Hey I went to post a job and got an error: could not find post-job/index.html
in your content namespace

Also, I realise this is an MVP, so no issue. Hope it does well.

~~~
insomniax
Thanks for the report! I will temporary cut the listing price in half to make
up for the trouble.

I believe it may be a cache issue from our original build and you having
visited previously. If you could, please hard-refresh (Ctrl+F5) or visit the
job portal directly: [https://portal.remote.io/](https://portal.remote.io/)

I'll work on a quick temporary fix as well.

If your issue persists, please contact us with the address of the page that
you were on previously when you clicked to post so we can investigate further.

~~~
insomniax
Added a redirect and cut listing prices in half.

~~~
shardinator
Thanks, will check it out.

------
yayajacky
Hi, I am mostly remote (1 out of 3 clients is onsite). Are you looking for any
help on running this site? I am interested in seeing this idea grow to contain
more job listings.

~~~
insomniax
What's your skill set?

------
santa_boy
The domain is awesome. Did you pay a premium for it?

~~~
insomniax
No! I'm actually the original registrant of the domain. I actually have way
too many domains and ideas that I'd love to build and this is a great example.

I originally registered it with the intent of building a remote monitoring and
management tool or an infrastructure provider company but never got around to
doing either venture.

The remote job site came about because I realized I was getting a lot of
unintentional traffic from people searching for remote jobs. As it wasn't a
terribly difficult venture, I decided to build it out and see how it went and
so far, it's done well.

------
mutant
Keyword searches match jobs with no keyword matches. Like devops

~~~
insomniax
It also searches job descriptions for those keywords. If the keyword is in the
job description, the result is returned.

~~~
sergiotapia
Searching for `nim` the language, returns results with words like `animation`
or `minimal`.

~~~
insomniax
This is a known problem and I'm afraid I don't have an easy solution for that
right now.

The problem is that a separate index must first be built to assign all related
tags to job listings as some don't have any and others don't have all related
ones.

Once that is completed, the search functionality will be reverted to what it
was initially with the ability to search by strings and/or tech tags
individually.

I've been contemplating how I'm going to achieve this for a couple weeks and
have a pretty good model in mind but no ETA on when it will be implemented.

------
karansarin1986
Nice domain man!

~~~
insomniax
Thanks! It was one of a few really awesome ones that I was able to snag at the
launch of the TLD.

------
geegee123
I think this area has been done to death.

You should make it free to post a job.

There is no traffic on this site

I would post a job for [http://textita.com](http://textita.com) but $300.00
for a zero web traffic website is crazy

~~~
insomniax
Zero traffic? It's far from zero traffic. The domain was averaging 1k unique
visitors per day before there was even a site from typo's while people were
looking for other remote job sites. That's actually what convinced me to
finally develop it.

I initially launched it in September but that was more of a soft launch to see
if it would be worth my time and the traffic has been increasing. The past 2
days have been a bit higher with this HN post and averaged between 4-5k unique
visitors / day.

~~~
thisplacesucks
So you decided to launch a site that has almost a carbon copy of remoteok.io's
logo to monetize people's mistakes?

~~~
insomniax
I wouldn't say using the same font for a part of it is "almost a carbon copy"
but yeah, that pretty much sums it up. I'll be updating the text form of the
branding soon though.

There's an entire industry around that called Cash Parking. There's at least
four different remote job sites with similar domains that I receive traffic
(and email) for if you'd like to look those up to make some more pointless
comments.

~~~
mashby
Actually...that would be quite interesting.

I recently heard about this racket, did not realise how developed it was. And
I find it really amusing. So...please link them too. Not sure why people are
so against it? The site you are slightly ripping off is not original.

The activity should be called cheekySEO :)

